# Canned/wet ZiwiPeak



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I need some help on the right amount to feed the pups. Im going out of town for a few days. The two smaller pups are staying with my sister and the two older ones are staying home and my dad will be there. I want to make this as simple as possible so Ive decided to feed the canned ZP. 

Im confused about how much I should instruct them to feed. Can I weigh it like I do the RAW or is feeding canned different? I have to give precise instructions or both will over feed


----------

